# The Kenpo Fight



## Josh (Jun 3, 2004)

hello all. Kenpo is a very interesting art, at least from what i've seen. But besides all that, what is the GOAL the WAY of Kenpo in a fight?? For example, Jujitsu would be *dealing with attack* then *apply some lock or throw*. How about Kenpo??


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 3, 2004)

Oh, I would say "put your attacker out of commission long enough to let you get away".  When done (opponent's view), kenpo really hurts!!!!

- Ceicei


----------



## psi_radar (Jun 3, 2004)

To put it into a sentence, I'd say "Negate the attack, respond with extreme prejudice." Same as jujitsu, really, though it's more strike-based.

Of course books have been written on it so I'll stop there.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2004)

Josh said:
			
		

> What is the GOAL the WAY of _*Kenpo*_ in a fight??
> For example, Jujitsu would be *dealing with attack* then *apply some lock or throw*. How about Kenpo??


 To be able to return home, any way that you can.

 :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 4, 2004)

Josh said:
			
		

> hello all. Kenpo is a very interesting art, at least from what i've seen. But besides all that, what is the GOAL the WAY of Kenpo in a fight?? For example, Jujitsu would be *dealing with attack* then *apply some lock or throw*. How about Kenpo??


To take care of all your concerns. Most of the time your concerns are met by avoiding the confrontation in the first place, eh?
Sean


----------



## 8253 (Jun 4, 2004)

our goals are to disable the opponent until they decide to give up.  Any way possible.


----------



## Robbo (Jun 4, 2004)

It is interesting that some of the posts are from a view of already in the fight and in the process of destroying the attacker(s). Whether you have to destroy someboy is totally based on the individual situation.

I would say the goal of Kenpo would be control and awareness of the situation from it's inception to it's completion. And as TOD has posted if you have that much control of the situation you should be able to negate it very early and without violence...that would be Kenpo to me. How much more efficient could you get?

Of course if it comes to blows then we continue to dominate and control by having our opponents continually react to our attacks in a way that gives us the advantage and puts them at a disadvantage. If that involves throws, locks, strikes, kicks, then so be it....we'll use it all as we see fit.

One more thing, from an outsiders point of view, all they see is the SD techniques and I'll admit they are brutal, but they are just a part of a overall response to any threat.

Rob


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 7, 2004)

One of the first things an observer notices about Kenpo is the use of multiple strikes/kicks/locks/throws/what have you in self defense.  This has lead to the view that Kenpo is characterized by an "overkill" mentality.  Please remember, however, that the use of combination techniques is simply a recognition of the reality that one move rarely ends the confrontation.  Kenpo practitioners are not robots, however, and can cease responding at any time practical.  This includes, of course, the honored technique of not being there when the fight begins.  :asian:


----------



## Elfan (Jun 10, 2004)

Survive.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 10, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> To be able to return home, any way that you can.
> 
> :asian:




As long as no one is with you in the caddy! :xtrmshock


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 10, 2004)

I truely believe Kenpo can be applied any where from the deserts of Iraq to the school yard and walking away from a bully.  You can use it to Kill your enemy or you can use it to give you the confidence to walk away when violence isn't necessary.  Golden Dragon said it best:



			
				Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> To be able to return home, any way that you can.
> 
> :asian:



Dragon I agree with you but I thought I would amplify what it ment to me.  

Respectfully


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 10, 2004)

Hit hard, hit fast.

I.


----------



## FasterthanDeath (Jun 11, 2004)

to survive, and if you dont get hit, should you have fought at all?


----------



## bushi jon (Jun 11, 2004)

Hit them till you throw them. Walk through and trample on


----------



## kenpoworks (Jun 11, 2004)

I agree with Elfan "survive".


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 12, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> As long as no one is with you in the caddy! :xtrmshock



 :mst:  I thought you were the driver. :idunno:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 12, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> :mst:  I thought you were the driver. :idunno:



I don't drive "Mafia" cars. I ain't no member of the Arizona Mob! :deadhorse


----------



## Josh (Jun 12, 2004)

Howdy. good replies. some of ya'll have had experience i see...

naw, i wouldn't call Kenpo overkill. it's a destructive art. The whole hit them "100" times concept just happens to be where Kenpo or WHAT Kenpo is. It's very hard to one, deal with a kick or punch and THEN try to go full blast rapid fire stuff all on them. at least it's kind of tough for me, cause, i don't have powerful blocks and i'm not fast or just can't get my hands to flow Kenpo style. of course i don't do Kenpo either. but it does look swaaaa!!


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 12, 2004)

FasterthanDeath said:
			
		

> to survive, and if you dont get hit, should you have fought at all?





> My base system was Wing chun, but I went from being a fast and complete puncher to a fast and complete kicker and from their to a fast and complete grappler. I studied BJJ, Judo, Hsing-I, Pa Kua, JKD.


I have nothing useful to contribute to this thread, as I've never trained Kenpo, personally.:asian:


----------



## Brother John (Jun 12, 2004)

an analogy from the Senior GrandMaster, Ed Parker.

The "goal" of Kenpo in a fight would be a lot like the goal of a good billiards player...
Make all of your shots while preventing your opponent (attacker? ) from making any of theirs.

But yeah, in a nutshell...
survive.
HOW we survive?
There's where the analogy comes in.

Your Brother
John


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 14, 2004)

what the wise people above have said about awareness is true...

but once in a fight...

Kenpo is the art of contniuous motion, using natural weapons and movements, to produce and take advantage of predictable reactions in your opponent, leading to a breakdown in his ability and will to continue the fight.

How's that for a "mission statement"?


----------



## Bill Lear (Jun 15, 2004)

Avoid rather than check,
Check rather than hurt,
Hurt rather than maim,
Maim rather than kill,
For all life is precious,
Nor can it ever be replaced.

:asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 15, 2004)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Avoid rather than check,
> Check rather than hurt,
> Hurt rather than maim,
> Maim rather than kill,
> ...


Mr. Perry would've been whoppin proud.


----------



## KenpoDave (Jun 15, 2004)

Once the fight is on, there are only 2 possible outcomes, win or lose.  Kenpo is one of the tools available to aid in winning.  But there are hundreds of ways to say this.  A few that come to mind are Delayed Sword, Flashing Daggers, 5 Swords... 

:karate:


----------



## Bill Lear (Jun 15, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Mr. Perry would've been whoppin proud.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 16, 2004)

My previous post noted that I, as well Faster than Death, had not claimed to have ever trained in Kenpo, and so therefore neither one of us should be commenting on the qualities, goals, or fundamental truths in the Kenpo fight.  Someone saw fit to ding me HARD on my reputation for this.  Thank You very much.  I was just trying to keep it real.

Dan


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT (Jul 6, 2004)

personally kempo in a fight is a flurry of practical strikes to either the head,neck,solarplexus,groin and knees. i know there are other targets but to keep it simple. hit hard, hit fast, get out. love this stuff :jedi1:


----------

